# Tabelle im Fenster zentrieren?



## lordofscotland (24. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute,

hab das Problem das ich eine verschachtelte Tabelle in einem Fenster zentrieren möchte, ohne das ich dabei extra viele leere Tabellen habe.

Mfg

Mike


----------



## SirNeo (24. Januar 2002)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du willst eine Tabelle im Browser zentrieren? 
oder innerhalb einer Tabelle eine weitere Tabelle?
Im Browser einfach:
vor der Tabelle

```
<center>
```
dahinter

```
</center>
```
Und in einer Tabelle eine andere Tabelle zentrieren:
bei td

```
<td align="center">
```


----------



## SirNeo (24. Januar 2002)

Un die letzte Möglichkeit, du möchtest eine Tabelle oder was anderes in einer Tabelle horizontal und vertikal zentrieren, dann würd ich das so machen, das wäre eine Möglichkeit.

```
<table width="100%" height="100%" border=0>
  <tr>
      <td align="center" valign="middle">

Hier kommt das rein, was zentriert werden soll

      </td>
   </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## lordofscotland (24. Januar 2002)

*Tabellen zentrieren*

Ich möchte die Tabelle direkt im Browserfenster zentrieren, hab das auf http://www.bad-langensalza.de gesehn.
Bin nur nicht aus dem Quellcode schlau geworden.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


Mfg

Mike


----------



## SirNeo (24. Januar 2002)

Dann dürfte das 
<center>
Tabelle
</center>
 reichen.


----------



## Dunsti (25. Januar 2002)

<TABLE ALIGN="center">    <-- zentriert die Tabelle horizontal, egal, wie breit sie ist.

wenn Du auch noch vertikal zentrieren willst:


```
<TABLE HEIGHT="100%" ALIGN="center">
  <tr>
    <td VALIGN="middle">
      dieser Text ist vertikal und Horizontl zentriert
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


Dunsti


----------

